# Window mount to Tripod adapter



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Normally I keep my spotting scope attached to a window mount when in the truck. Its convenient to toss it on the window for a look-see at whatever. Lately I've spotted things from the truck where I need to move away from the truck and needed to swap to a tripod. To unscrew the window mount, then screw it onto the tripod just for a quick look is tedious and time consuming, especially when I go right back to the window mount.

Does anyone know of a adapter thingy that attaches to a tripod via the threads, that a window mount can then mount to? That would be the best solution. For dedicated work mounting the scope directly to the tripod is ideal for stability, but for those times when I'm quickly moving from window to off the road viewing where I need a tripod, an adapter like this would be sufficient.

My Google'Fu is failing me... the closest thing I've run into yet is this thing but its too short for what I would use it for:










Note the flat portion of the center post the window mount then attaches to. This is all one piece though, I'd like to find something like this that screws to the standard 1/4-20 threads of any tripod.

I might have to fabricate something on my own... completely doable, but if I can find something factory made I'd rather just buy something ready to go.

-DallanC


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Would a simple quick release plate not work? Your tripod and window mount would need to accept the same plate, but this seems like the easiest solution to me.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

nocturnalenemy said:


> Would a simple quick release plate not work? Your tripod and window mount would need to accept the same plate, but this seems like the easiest solution to me.


True... but most window mounts dont have a tripod QD plate, and my tripod (bought a really nice one), uses round QD plates anyway. I was just looking over buying the same head as my tripod, but dont see a way to replace the pan head of the window mount anyway (Vortex window mount).

ATM, I'm 90% sure I'll just fabricate something to screw onto the tripod out of some 3/16" plate I have laying around.

-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

This is a very easy, nice way to swap optics/cameras between tripods/window mounts/etc.

I've used one for many years and it works well. Locally made here in Utah, too.

http://www.spotnshot.com/

......


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

AH HA! That's along the lines of what I'm looking for. Thanks!


-DallanC


----------

